# Question in Reservoir Engineering - gas-producing formation



## Hime-sama (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Hello everyone​ 


Can someone help me with this question​ 

A gas-producing formation in Satah gas field has uniform thickness of 32 ft, a porosity of 19%, and connate water saturation of 26%. The gas deviation factor is 0.83 at the initial reservoir pressure of 4450 psia and reservoir temperature of 175°F. ​ 


Q1-How many years will it take a well to deplete by 50% a 640 ac unit at the rate of 3 MM _SCF/day?_​And.. ​ 

Q2- If the reservoir is under an active water drive so that the decline in reservoir pressure is negligible, and during the production of 50.4 MMM SCF of gas water invades 1280 acres, what is the percentage of recovery by water drive​It’s derived from the book applied petroleum reservoir engineering​. ​ 
Thank you​


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (28 أكتوبر 2011)

are these type of questions asked in the interviews ????


----------



## Hime-sama (29 أكتوبر 2011)

HAHA,its ok I solved it...it's very simple
=) we just use the Recovery factor equation​


----------



## Hime-sama (29 أكتوبر 2011)

I dont think they would ask this in an interview 0.0​


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (30 أكتوبر 2011)

what is the recovery factor equation i really forgot it ..O_0


----------



## Hime-sama (31 أكتوبر 2011)

heh, it is the gas produced divided by the initial gas 
the most general form


----------

